# Lance Armstrong



## Kurt91 (17 Ottobre 2012)

Forse andrebbe in "Altri sport", ma data l'importanza del personaggio e della vicenda penso che vada bene pure qui. Come sapete l'Usada, l'agenzia antidoping americana, ha dapprima chiesto la revoca dei suoi 7 Tour de France e poi ha presentato una serie di prove schiaccianti (con tanto di confessioni di ex compagni del ciclista statunitense) per la sua radiazione.

E' notizia di oggi che la Nike gli ha tolto la sua sponsorizzazione (e credo che sia pronta anche a fargli causa, ma questa è una mia interpretazione  ) e che si è dimesso dalla presidenza della sua associazione contro il cancro, meglio conosciuta col nome di Livestrong.

Le vostre impressioni? Siete convinti che quest'uomo ci ha preso per i fondelli per un sacco di tempo o pensate che sia una "congiura" nei suoi confronti?


----------



## Brain84 (17 Ottobre 2012)

Per tornare da un cancro, anche se al testicolo, a così alti livelli subito senza risentire praticamente degli effetti della kemio significa che era dopato fin sopra i capelli. Un mio amico all'università era strapatito di Armostrong e con lui facevo delle belle discussioni accese sul fatto che secondo me fosse dopato per vincere così e con così tanta costanza


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (17 Ottobre 2012)

Personalmente, a prescindere dal doping, è un corridore che non mi ha mai entusiasmato.
Io amo i corridori che iniziano con la SanRemo e finiscono la stagione con il lombardia, non un robot che correva un mese l'anno.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Ottobre 2012)

C'è poco da dire... In primis sarebbe forse utile fare la guerra al doping del 2012 più che a quello del 2000. La scelta di armstrong di dimettersi era preventivabilissima, d'altronde già da qualche anno lui si limitava a fare l'uomo immagine... La Nike ovviamente coglie la palla al balzo per dissociarsi da una organizzazione no profit... 


Per quanto riguarda armstrong, sul piano sportivo c e poco da discutere: era forte anche prima di ammalarsi, nel triathlon era considerato in patria come uno dei potenzialmente migliori atleti della storia di quello sport: queso per dire che le abilità le ha sempre avute. Non parlo nemmeno del fatto che nel periodo in cui vinse o suoi tour il doping era all'ordine del giorno..

Sul piano umano penso che una persona la quale, dopo aver vinto e stravinto tutto ed essersi arricchito, decide di creare una organizzazione di sostegno e ricerca seria (una delle più grosse al mondo, sicuramente la più conosciuta) per i malati di cancro e le loro famiglie, sia da rispettare a prescindere.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Io vedo la cosa sa 2 angolazioni diverse.Cioe' se parla l'appassionato di ciclismo è ovvio che sia una delusione,anche se preventivabile e pertanto i dubbi su di lui era all'ordine del giorno(anche se ricordo che si laureo' campione del mondo prima del cancro).Umanamente che dire,è comunque un uomo che s'impegna nel sociale e se il perdono puo' essere dato a chi fa male al prossimo,figuriamoci a Lance.Questo va ricordato ai suoi detrattori che ora stanno facendo banchetto con le sue disgrazie!


----------



## Prinz (18 Ottobre 2012)

L'ho odiato con tutto me stesso e sapevo che un giorno sarebbe saltato tutto fuori. Uno che fa il Pantani in salita e l'Indurain a crono in un ciclismo pieno zeppo di doping, per giunta tornando da un cancro e subendo una mutazione da corridore di linea in corridore di corse a tappe non poteva non essere dopato. Io non ho mai avuto il minimo dubbio a riguardo. Basta riguardarsi la tappa del Mont Ventoux del 2000: il gruppetto dei primi era composto per intero da corridori coinvolti in vicende legate al doping. Armstrong su quella gente ci passeggiava...Non dimenticherò mai Courchevel, la soddisfazione di vedere Marco staccare l'odiato americano...


----------



## Solo (18 Ottobre 2012)

Per me rimane un grande.


----------



## Snake (18 Ottobre 2012)

Dopo il cancro perse parecchia massa muscolare, non è che uno dal giorno alla notte diventa corridore da corse a tappe solo col doping, il motore ce lo devi avere, vedi Wiggins che da corridore da pista è diventato uno dei migliori corridori da corse a tappe in un ciclismo sicuramente più umano rispetto a quello di 10-15 anni fa. 

Detto questo congiura sicuramente no, le prove sono abbastanza schiaccianti, la positività ai controlli retroattivi del tour 99 c'è quindi che Armstrong si sia dopato in quegli anni è fuor di dubbio, il punto è che all'epoca il più pulito c'aveva la rogna, per me era comunque il più forte. 

P.S. Da quello che ho letto la Nike nella faccenda c'è dentro fino al collo, così come l'UCI.


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ma tutti i ciclisti sono dopati. Mica solo lui


----------



## Kundera (18 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> C'è poco da dire... In primis sarebbe forse utile fare la guerra al doping del 2012 più che a quello del 2000. La scelta di armstrong di dimettersi era preventivabilissima, d'altronde già da qualche anno lui si limitava a fare l'uomo immagine... La Nike ovviamente coglie la palla al balzo per dissociarsi da una organizzazione no profit...
> 
> 
> Per quanto riguarda armstrong, sul piano sportivo c e poco da discutere: era forte anche prima di ammalarsi, nel triathlon era considerato in patria come uno dei potenzialmente migliori atleti della storia di quello sport: queso per dire che le abilità le ha sempre avute. Non parlo nemmeno del fatto che nel periodo in cui vinse o suoi tour il doping era all'ordine del giorno..
> ...



 Sembra il discorso del mafioso che delinque ma aiuta la povera gente dandogli un lavoro.......
Escobar vive e lotta insieme a noi.
Discorsi inaccettabili e infantili.........si rispettano le persone oneste che fanno del bene.I furbetti che si arricchiscono con espedienti e poi s'impegnano nel sociale,***** erano e ***** rimangono.troppo facile,la coscienza non si pulisce avendo la possibilità di acquistare il detersivo migliore per pulire la *****.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Ottobre 2012)

Kundera ha scritto:


> Sembra il discorso del mafioso che delinque ma aiuta la povera gente dandogli un lavoro.......
> Escobar vive e lotta insieme a noi.
> Discorsi inaccettabili e infantili.........si rispettano le persone oneste che fanno del bene.I furbetti che si arricchiscono con espedienti e poi s'impegnano nel sociale,***** erano e ***** rimangono.troppo facile,la coscienza non si pulisce avendo la possibilità di acquistare il detersivo migliore per pulire la *****.


Innanzitutto vedi di evitare, in futuro, di incappare in cosi tante auto censure.

In secondo luogo, ognuno è libero di demonizzare od idolatrare chi meglio crede, senza per questo essere definito ridicolo o infantile. Poi, io ho scritto un'altra cosa, che va al di là del "pulirsi la coscienza": nonostante le chiacchiere, la fondazione ha aiutato e sta aiutando molte persone, mentre chi la critica (l'associazione e non armstrong) parla di aria fritta


----------



## Kundera (18 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto vedi di evitare, in futuro, di incappare in cosi tante auto censure.
> 
> In secondo luogo, ognuno è libero di demonizzare od idolatrare chi meglio crede, senza per questo essere definito ridicolo o infantile. Poi, io ho scritto un'altra cosa, che va al di là del "pulirsi la coscienza": nonostante le chiacchiere, la fondazione ha aiutato e sta aiutando molte persone, mentre chi la critica (l'associazione e non armstrong) parla di aria fritta



Confermo ogni critica al personaggio e non all'associazione a cui non ho mosso nessun appunto.
Ribadisco l'accusa d' infantilismo nel difendere una persona che ha preso per il naso milioni di persone per anni.
Are only opinions


----------



## Livestrong (19 Ottobre 2012)

E allora di che stiamo parlando? Ogni persona che fa del bene, per qualsiasi motivo, io la rispetto. Poi ognuno è libero di rispettare chi gli pare, questo è chiaro


----------



## Jaqen (19 Ottobre 2012)

Un eroe, lo stimerò sempre. LivStron.


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Ottobre 2012)

Revocati tutti i Tour vinti in carriera.


----------



## Snake (22 Ottobre 2012)

Spero abbiano il buon senso di non riassegnare questi tour


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Ottobre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Spero abbiano il buon senso di non riassegnare questi tour



Da quel che ho capito non li riassegneranno a nessuno. Rimarranno vacanti.


----------



## Prinz (22 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma tutti i ciclisti sono dopati. Mica solo lui



E con ciò?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (22 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> E allora di che stiamo parlando? Ogni persona che fa del bene, per qualsiasi motivo, io la rispetto. Poi ognuno è libero di rispettare chi gli pare, questo è chiaro



quindi avresti stimato pure al capone.
logica inappuntabile.


----------



## Livestrong (22 Ottobre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> quindi avresti stimato pure al capone.
> logica inappuntabile.


Non conosco la storia della mafia statunitense, ergo non saprei


----------



## yelle (22 Ottobre 2012)

quanto ****o mi rode aver speso 150€ per un monitor che è durato due anni!


----------



## yelle (22 Ottobre 2012)

azz ho sbagliato topic  scusate


----------



## esjie (23 Ottobre 2012)

Vi propongo un capitoletto della tesi di un mio compagno della triennale, tesi su Marco Pantani.

Capitolo Armstrong


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Ottobre 2012)

Francamente come ciclista non mi ha mai entusiasmato. Era un robot, un atleta da provetta e questo era fin troppo facile da capire. Si è costruito un alone di immortalità attorno a quest'omuncolo da due soldi, dopato fino al midollo.


----------



## Prinz (23 Ottobre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Vi propongo un capitoletto della tesi di un mio compagno della triennale, tesi su Marco Pantani.
> 
> Capitolo Armstrong



viene addirittura da pensare che il cancro se lo sia autoindotto a forza di doping


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Ottobre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> quanto ****o mi rode aver speso 150€ per un monitor che è durato due anni!


----------



## Livestrong (23 Ottobre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> viene addirittura da pensare che il cancro se lo sia autoindotto a forza di doping



Non credo che il doping causi il cancro...

Detto questo, se armstrong si dopava, come probabilmente faceva, si dopava anche pantani, che chissà come mai è invece considerato una vittima del sistema da tutti


----------



## Prinz (23 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non credo che il doping causi il cancro...
> 
> Detto questo, se armstrong si dopava, come probabilmente faceva, si dopava anche pantani, che chissà come mai è invece considerato una vittima del sistema da tutti


ma che Pantani si dopasse mi pare possibile affermarlo con sufficiente sicurezza e lo dico da fan sfegatato del Pirata. E' vero anche però che è stato sottoposto ad un massacro mediatico - giudiziario senza precedenti, mentre Armstrong è stato protetto per anni


----------



## Snake (23 Ottobre 2012)

Amen, indagato da 8 procure diverse, manco fosse un boss mafioso.


----------



## esjie (23 Ottobre 2012)

Il doping aumenta il rischio di cancro.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Ottobre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Il doping aumenta il rischio di cancro.



Hai qualche articolo che approfondisca la questione? Parlo da ignorante, sia chiaro ma è un argomento che mi interessa


----------



## esjie (23 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Hai qualche articolo che approfondisca la questione? Parlo da ignorante, sia chiaro ma è un argomento che mi interessa



http://www.cenegenicsfoundation.org..._or_erythropoietin_is_there_a_cancer_risk.pdf


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Hai qualche articolo che approfondisca la questione? Parlo da ignorante, sia chiaro ma è un argomento che mi interessa



Feci alle superiori un'uscita scolastica sul doping nel calcio e il protagonista di quella vicenda fu Carlo Petrini, ex giocatore, fra le altre, di Genoa e Milan che raccontò il doping negli anni 60/70. Gli fu diagnosticato un cancro al cervello che si disse essere riconducibile anche alle sostanze come il doping. E' morto quest'anno.


----------



## Principe (23 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non credo che il doping causi il cancro...
> 
> Detto questo, se armstrong si dopava, come probabilmente faceva, si dopava anche pantani, che chissà come mai è invece considerato una vittima del sistema da tutti



Non mi voglio nemmeno mettere a discutere. Spero che tu conosca i fatti pantani non è' mai stato trovato positivo non ha mai intrattenuto rapporti con medici poco raccomandabili. Con questo non voglio dire che fosse per forza pulito ma è l'unico che è' stato trattato come tale e che gli è' veramente stata rovinata la vita quando era inequivocabilmente il più forte. È' stato trattato come dopato quando nn c'era uno straccio di prova contro di lui. Vatti a vedere le sentenze dei tribunali dove è' stato sempre assolto. Il giro del 99 l'ha vinto gotti..... Uno che senza doping non sarebbe arrivato neanche alla fine se dobbiamo andare a vedere le qualità fisiche. Erano tutti dopati??? Bene può anche essere e allora dovevano essere messi tutti alla gogna . Amstrong e' stato esaltato per anni come l'uomo bionico colui che vinceva che aveva battuto il cancro e che non si sarebbe mai dopato..... Quante cavolate mi eM toccato sentire dai giornalisti della Rai dalla gazzetta dello sport. Fatemi la cortesia di non tirar più fuori pantani e' una delle vergogne dello sport italiano invece di averlo tutelato e' stato ammazzato e trattato come il peggior delinquente. È' uno dei motivi per i quali forse ho scelto di fare giurisprudenza.... Evitare processi sommari alle persone evitare che una persona venga bollata come colpevole perché delle accuse pendono sulla sua testa. Ci vogliono le prove prima di accusare e di pantani non è' mai stato trovato un bel niente.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Ottobre 2012)

Guarda che la situazione di pantani la conosco bene, ponevo solo un punto di domanda: se armstrong era dopato, pantani che in qualche occasione l'ha staccato era pulito? La domanda mi pare abbia una risposta molto semplice... Non credo che pantani fosse l'uomo bionico.


----------



## Prinz (23 Ottobre 2012)

Principe, io sono un ammiratore sconfinato del Pirata, per me è stato più di un idolo e ricordo ancora quel giorno di Madonna di Campiglio come uno dei più brutti della mia vita, ma bisogna guardare in faccia alla realtà. Vero che Pantani non è mai stato trovato positivo, però:
- il suo nome è stato rinvenuto negli archivi del Dr. Fuentes;
- dalle cartelle cliniche sequestrate relative alla sua degenza in occasione degli infortuni occorsi nel 95 (quello che gli impedì di presenziare al Giro e quello della Milano - Torino) risultano valori di ematocrito vicini al 60%, inoltre le cartelle cliniche relative al ricovero cui fu costretto in occasione dell'incidente al valico di Chiunzi nel 97 sono misteriosamente scomparse;
- dominava in un circuito palesemente marcio fino al midollo in cui chiunque prendeva qualcosa.
Peraltro Pantani è stato assolto per motivi esclusivamente procedurali, non per questioni di merito.


----------



## Principe (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non possiamo escluderlo.....può anche essere non abbiamo certezze in questo senso. Sicuramente armstrong si pantani e' possibile lo sia stato il punto e' che lo potevano essere altri centinaia di scalatori e gregari come poi lo è' stato basso e tanti altri ma loro sono stato trovati positivi o hanno avuto conclamati rapporti con medici che trattavano doping...... Pantani no....lui è' stato troppo fragile non c'è l'ha fatta a resistere a quelle accuse nel pieno della sua carriera..... Furono accuse per un non doping nessuno può dire che pantani si dopasse.... È quindi da un punto di vista logico nn doveva essere messo alla gogna.... Fu messo più lui alla gogna di gente trovata positiva.... 100 % certezza. Perché negli anni armstrong fu sempre difeso e pantani fu sempre considerato un dopato???? Eppure era la stessa identica situazione mai trovati entrambi positivi. Io avrei voluto lo steso trattamento la stessa esaltazione. Se poi come adesso per armstrong si fosse scoperto che tutto ciò era frutto del doping non avrei certo detto ah ma lo facevano tutti.... No e' giusto che pantani pagasse vittorie tolte ecc...... Il motivo per cui è' successo e' tanto semplice quanto aberrante..... Armstrong e' statunitense ed è' stato difeso a spada tratta dalla sua nazione fino a prova contraria giustamente. Pantani e' stato fatto fuori senza un minimo straccio di prova bollato come il super dopato con 0 prove. Ed e' per questo che forse è la vera unica vittima del sistema vittima vera e nn presunta.


----------



## Snake (23 Ottobre 2012)

Se è per questo non hanno mai trovato positivo manco Armstrong se non coi controlli retroattivi quindi che Pantani non sia mai risultato positivo significa nulla, non hanno beccato manco mister 60% se è per questo, c'è voluta la sua ammissione una decina d'anni dopo per scoprire che la vittoria al tour del 96 non era altro che figlia dell'EPO ma all'epoca tutti si bombavano e la Wada oggi lo ha confermato, solo che il doping era 10 passi avanti rispetto all'antidoping.


----------



## Prinz (23 Ottobre 2012)

Sul fatto che sia stato esposto ad un vero e proprio massacro, e che siano stati usati due pesi e due misure rispetto ad altri corridori siamo d'accordo, l'ho già scritto sopra. Sul fatto che ci siano 0 prove del coinvolgimento....beh, diciamo che non c'è la prova diretta, ma ci sono indizi abbastanza gravi, precisi e concordanti, a cominciare dai valori ematici riscontrati in occasione dei suoi ricoveri in ospedale


----------



## Principe (23 Ottobre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Principe, io sono un ammiratore sconfinato del Pirata, per me è stato più di un idolo e ricordo ancora quel giorno di Madonna di Campiglio come uno dei più brutti della mia vita, ma bisogna guardare in faccia alla realtà. Vero che Pantani non è mai stato trovato positivo, però:
> - il suo nome è stato rinvenuto negli archivi del Dr. Fuentes;
> - dalle cartelle cliniche sequestrate relative alla sua degenza in occasione degli infortuni occorsi nel 95 (quello che gli impedì di presenziare al Giro e quello della Milano - Torino) risultano valori di ematocrito vicini al 60%, inoltre le cartelle cliniche relative al ricovero cui fu costretto in occasione dell'incidente al valico di Chiunzi nel 97 sono misteriosamente scomparse;
> - dominava in un circuito palesemente marcio fino al midollo in cui chiunque prendeva qualcosa.
> Peraltro Pantani è stato assolto per motivi esclusivamente procedurali, non per questioni di merito.



Ti mi parli di indizi di possibilità nn di prove....., a parte che essere assolti per questioni procedurali vuol dire essere assolti altrim bisogna togliere le questioni procedurali.... Se le questioni di merito nn di affrontano nn si può per questo essere ritenuti colpevoli.... Anche da un punto di vista lessicale rimane la parola assoluzione se le hanno previste vuol dire che ci sono dei motivi. È cmq io nn sto dicendo fosse sicuramente pulito.... Ho detto che è' stato trattato come un ****** come il più dopato di tutti quando è me lo dici tu era un mondo marcio e non è' stato trattato così neanche chi è' stato trovato certamente positivo. Io ne faccio una questione umana. È' stato un perseguitato..... Nel senso che se uno viene preso di mira in un mondo marcio solo o quasi lui si chiama persecuzione.


----------



## Francy (23 Ottobre 2012)

Io, da ammiratore del Pirata, con cui è nata (e morta) la mia passione per il ciclismo, non posso che essere d'accordo con chi parla di due pesi e due misure. Non credo che Marco fosse pulito sinceramente, in quegli anni probabilmente il doping era pratica molto comune (dimostrazione ne è la squadra della Mapei, dove il patron Rossi, adesso presidente del Sassuolo, un anno dichiarò che la squadra era pulita, e infatti quell'anno scomparse dalle prime posizioni di ogni competizione), però credo che la disparità di trattamento fra Marco e tutti gli altri scovati successivamente sia qualcosa di esagerato. Non è possibile che lui sia stato demonizzato per anni e altri, compreso il buon Lance, idolatrati come fenomeni in un mondo come quello del ciclismo.


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Ottobre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Io, da ammiratore del Pirata, con cui è nata (e morta) la mia passione per il ciclismo, non posso che essere d'accordo con chi parla di due pesi e due misure. Non credo che Marco fosse pulito sinceramente, in quegli anni probabilmente il doping era pratica molto comune (dimostrazione ne è la squadra della Mapei, dove il patron Rossi, adesso presidente del Sassuolo, un anno dichiarò che la squadra era pulita, e infatti quell'anno scomparse dalle prime posizioni di ogni competizione), però credo che la disparità di trattamento fra Marco e tutti gli altri scovati successivamente sia qualcosa di esagerato. Non è possibile che lui sia stato demonizzato per anni e altri, compreso il buon Lance, idolatrati come fenomeni in un mondo come quello del ciclismo.



Non è Squinzi il patron del Sassuolo e della Mapei?

Comunque quoto in toto il tuo post.


----------

